# Terms of a Half Lease?



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Im pretty sure a "half lease" means she half uses him. You would decide how many days a week you would let the little girl ride, and base the price off that. Most of the horses at my barn are leased out for around 250$ a month, but that includes 3 independent rides and 1 lesson. But thats basically half the board. If your board was only like 300, you should make the lease fee around 150. Kind of like half the board. When i leased my mare i payed 125$ and i could ride whenever i wanted, but i was very lucky with that deal.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^ i ment 3 independent rides and 1 instuctional lesson a week, not month!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Basically a half lease means the girl would ride your horse for maybe 3 days or so, pay half of what you spend on your horse she would pay. That is the simple part. Where is gets confusing and complicated is who pays for vet bills, what happens if the horse gets injured while the other person is riding, what trainer to use, trailering off property, what tack she can use, what happens if they damage your tack, and making sure they dont hold you liable if they get injured from your horse. 

Good luck


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Usually, you have a set fee, approximately half your board, and may or may not include half the approx. costs of shoeing, and maitnance vetting.
But it depends on what the market will bear.

If this is a "little" girl, then maybe twice a week would be better, and she pays a third of the costs. Also, if she is very young, then you must delinieate the rules as to can she or can't she ride without a parent present, alone? hack out? 
You must ride with her a couple of times to see her skill level, including her ability to catch horse, groom, tack up safely and on and on.

YOu must have a contract that protects your liability, and lays out when she would pay vet bills, such as if the horse is injured while she is riding him, especially if there is some negilgence on her part. If it's just a stone bruise, then my feeling is that the owner deals with that becasue their is not negligence involved. those things just happen sometimes.

Make sure she is a good person to ride your horse in terms of not making him too dull. I mean , taking his training backwards.

Otherwise, don't worry that your horse will like her more than you. That is the LEAST of your concerns.
When you get the right person, you can feel a great sense of satisfaction to share your horse, and knowing that another human loves him as much as you, this is a GOOD thing, not bad.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys! The little girl lessons with my trainer, so my trainer would be supervising everything - no worries there. I can't really see her being able to hack alone, I was under the impression that she would be only lessoning him since she is so young, but I suppose if our trainer was present hacking wouldn't be a problem. 

Thanks again!


----------



## sjnunes (Sep 18, 2009)

dreamrideredc said:


> Thanks for all the input guys! The little girl lessons with my trainer, so my trainer would be supervising everything - no worries there. I can't really see her being able to hack alone, I was under the impression that she would be only lessoning him since she is so young, but I suppose if our trainer was present hacking wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Thanks again!


The only thing that I would worry about, if I were to lease my horse, is the competency of the other rider. For instance heavy hands, letting him get away with things, etc. But if your trainer is there hopefully that will be brought to a minimum. 

Leasing is a good idea if you have the right rider, which it seems you do. Hope the lease helps with costs


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, working under the trainer is a huge plus. I'd go for it then.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright thanks guys! I have no idea which way I'm going to go, but if I go out to the barn tomorrow I'll ask for more details from my trainer.

Any input on the topic of a lease negatively affecting the relationship between the horse and owner?

Thanks!


----------

